# Only one in the world



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

This is a gun I have been trying to get appraised. I can't find anyone around here that can give me an actual apraisal so I thought I'd put it up to public oppinion
What I know: It's a springfield 1903 action from a rifle with a s/n that puts it manufactured in 1909
The guy I got it from said his father bought the gun in 1935 and the scope was added in the 40s
The scope is a J. Unertl 10x43 fixed power scope that is beautifully made the crosshairs look like human hairs!
It is absolutely unique as far as I can tell
It's chambered in 25-06
The only markings are " Kennedy 25-06 Gibson" engraved on the barrell
It is in amazing shape especially to be as old as it is. 

Does anyone recognize the gun, What do you think would be a reasonable selling price for the gun (I'm not selling just feeling out the value). Does anyone know anything about this gun or any like it. I picked it up in Tennessee.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Well Kenny the only thing I know from your pics is that kennedy was a man who sold all of his guns, ammo and black powder to Remington in the early 50's. Take it to a pawn shop some people know experts near or around the area also mikes gun shop on 29!


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Sporterized A3s normally don't bring in much. This does fall into a type of collector's range tho.
I'd take it to Rick Rankin on Garden Street for an appraisal.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

yea rick would know, pawn shops around here literally know nothing.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I have no clue about the value but before you try and shoot factory .25-06 cartridges I would have a qualified gunsmith check the chamber. There were a bunch of wildcat cartridge guns made that were based on a necked down .30-06 case and not all of them had the same dimensions. They were handloads only. There was no standardized .25-06 until 1969.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive been doing a little reading on your rifle, it does seem really well built and no bubba hack job for sure. Probably worth 'round $200. I'll give you $225 fer it...

Naw, just kidding..

The scope is a FINE scope especially for its day and should be worth around $500 alone.

Im guessing around $300-600 on the rifle plus $500 on the scope.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I know the scope name they make our sniper rifle scopes and this one is from unertls hayday, thats why i bought the rifle. and a factory 25-06 isnt a good fit for sure. Headspace seems a bit off. I really like it a lot even though ammo is almost impossible to find. When you can get it though....oh man... it is the sweetest shooting rifle ive ever shot. A friend back home has loaded a few rounds for me. thanks for the oppinions guys


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Call "Duke" at Gulf Breeze Firearms,... he is incredibly knowledgeable, and I am certain that he can help you out.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Will do thanks for the names guys


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

From the apparent quality of the work and knowing what a Unertl scope cost back during the day I would bet you have a quality shooter there. A good gunsmith could measure the chamber and determine the exact cartridge and there is a good chance one of the die makers has hand loading dies on the shelf (or re-chamber it for an available cartridge). Good find!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I paid 200 bucks for it, its worth that much to me just to look at. Im going to get in touch with the guy i bought it from and see if i can find out anything else


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:
I'd pay that for it any day.


----------

